# we really have to do it !!!!!



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

oh wow. i'm in too


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Count me in. I will protest by not driving and instead go deer hunting.


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm fairly new to driving but I'll surely do this. Perhaps everyone should print some out and post them everywhere around that allows you to hang up signs. It's time the pax knows what is really happening.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I hope this works, but I'm not optimistic. I'll be logged off. So any ideas what to do when Uber ignores the strike?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Uber is already pushing new recruits. They know it's coming, and that noobs will pad the small margin the strikers create.

I'm all for the strike. It sends a message that needs to be heard but to answer Realityshark question: uber ignoring the strike means strike again.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Wash rinse and repeat. Be prepared to buckle down in order to give a concerted effort over the course of the next several months. It could take 6 months, a year to force Travis to willingly submit to change. He my never buckle and willingly change. Look at the number of places Uber operates with zero permission.

Realityshark consider identifying and reaching out to drivers in newer, high rate, high surge markets. Drivers in Detroit, LA, Cincinnati, Houston where the cancellation fee was killed, those drivers represent the real future for those mid honeymoon, unable to see the end of making nothing but bank as a possibility.

Low rate, low surge, ephemeral surge drivers should be encouraged to seek the support of drivers in developing markets, markets which have not yet been saturated and thus far more susceptible to disruption. DIsruption being Kalanick's favorite source of dietary fiber- it lets helps him poop $100 bills while Uber loses money itself.

Low rate, low surge drivers........ think about turning to the few market where drivers are currently making a killing. Disrupt the disruptor!


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

I know this strike is kind of pointless and even after the strike Uber won't change their ways. Never the less... I WILL be a part of the strike and won't drive.

One thing I hope that comes out from the strike is that there will be more people who will start to use lyft more because of this strike. 

Maybe it will get them used to the new platform and might become their primary choice and not secondary and by gawd be able to tip their drivers. Finally!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Blah said:


> I know this strike is kind of pointless and even after the strike Uber won't change their ways. Never the less... I WILL be a part of the strike and won't drive.
> 
> One thing I hope that comes out from the strike is that there will be more people who will start to use lyft more because of this strike.
> 
> Maybe it will get them used to the new platform and might become their primary choice and not secondary and by gawd be able to tip their drivers. Finally!


Not pointless. That said, to assume this could possibly be some sort of once and done deal ,with the hope of changing much over a weekend, not likely in the least. I personally don't believe Uber can be changed with Kalanick there. In my mind Uber and the industry need serious reform. No reason not to try to create here and now. There needs to be more choice than Uber and Lyft. Current anti-trust activity is designed to destroy choice.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe in the Butterfly Effect. Understand that if even drivers in one major city take the strike seriously and the numbers are there, there will be a rider disruption and that will become newsworthy. Not to mention, the surge pricing would be very high, even if for a day or two, ridership may seek a more cost effective mode or alternative. There is no such thing as small change in a movement but rather steps in the right direction. We're not talking about putting a mom and pop shop out of business or even putting Uber out of business but rather letting them know a dialogue is greatly needed.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Blah said:


> I know this strike is kind of pointless and even after the strike Uber won't change their ways. Never the less... I WILL be a part of the strike and won't drive.
> 
> One thing I hope that comes out from the strike is that there will be more people who will start to use lyft more because of this strike.
> 
> Maybe it will get them used to the new platform and might become their primary choice and not secondary and by gawd be able to tip their drivers. Finally!


Definitely not pointless.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Understand that Lyft and other rideshare companies are watching this as well. If they are smart, they're learning from every mistake Uber is making. It's a free education for them. After all, the safest way through a mine field is not a blind path but rather in the footsteps of someone who has safely walked it ahead of you. Don't expect riders to be too sympathetic to this because it's a total windfall for them right now.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Understand that Lyft and other rideshare companies are watching this as well. If they are smart, they're learning from every mistake Uber is making. It's a free education for them. After all, the safest way through a mine field is not a blind path but rather in the footsteps of someone who has safely walked it ahead of you. Don't expect riders to be too sympathetic to this because it's a total windfall for them right now.


I'm not sure if Uber is making so much a collection of mistakes. Consider Uber from an anti-trust perspective. They are intending smother any and all competition. The manner in which both Uber and Lyft moved, which is to say, ahead of any kind of ability to regulate them on a local level, the ability to transfer the burden of car ownership on to the driver, these are conditions which should seem to foreshadow the very troubles drivers are facing. Also, the Uber model intends to create a fleet of cars (one fleet of Uber cars mind you) able to virtually meet or exceed demand during peek times. That is a very very lofty goal, given the gripes of drivers throughout the country in many markets, that goal simply may prove to be impossible to sustain. To maintain such levels of cars on the road, in order to meet extreme demand, clearly, some form of manipulation and coercion has proven to be needed.

In that sense, I'm not certain that what you are seeing is an example of mistakes made by Uber. I believe they no what they are doing and believe they can keep it al under control. They do that by forcing drivers to deal with disruption and uncertainty of their own. Some drivers may be within an hour or two of a new, high paying market and are encouraged to go make the trip. All sorts of things.

I personally believe it is going to take more than drivers not logging on to disrupt Uber in a way that is meaningful to them. How many thousands of drivers "quit" or refuse to drive for personal reasons every month? My guess it is a huge number already. That doesn't mean drivers should be trying to organize walk offs. It might take a sustained, concerted effort of nation wide walk offs lasting for months, not a weekend.

Drivers would do well to investigate for themselves in depth what it is that has allowed the situation to arise. If you dig around a bit, you may come to the understanding that more needs to be done than simply meet a series of demands on behalf of drivers in low rate, low surge markets.

There are major structural concerns involving the distribution of authority and liability(car ownership). That needs to be dealt with. Ubers ability to set prices at noncompetitive levels needs to be taken on in a meaningful way. That has far more to do than simply low or no earnings for drivers, it is illegal (anti-trust behavior).

Be prepared for a long fight, a weekend walk off is a good enough start. Leaders will come and go, but it might seem like the blink of an eye compared to the actual amount of work that is going to be needed.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

One of the most insightful passages I've read on here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

driverco said:


> Yeah this is like the don't buy gas on whatever day, wish it would work but doubt it, I bet less than 10% if drivers will even hear about this, unless it gets major news coverage or Uber sends drivers a blast message lol but if I remember I'll drive extra the few days before & after but again not really optimistic, if Uber wanted a tip option its a few lines of code easy to implement the powers that be at the company have a thing against tipping as far as the rate increase its not a human decision they let algorithm decide and robots don't care they have it set at the very line where people will still work for it & Uber is a cash behemoth getting 20+% of tens of thousands of rides per second they have the ultimate middle man app only real costs now are marketing & lawyers


Consider what ever the weekend amounts to as the first feet of a pretty tough row to hoe. This is something that is going to take time and support is going to need to be cultivated.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Consider what ever the weekend amounts to as the first feet of a pretty tough row to hoe. This is something that is going to take time and support is going to need to be cultivated.


I absolutely agree. It's worth it.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Count me in. I will protest by not driving and instead go deer hunting.


More bang for your buck (sorry) if you stock your freezer full of venison. Good luck.


----------

